# GP9 has a short



## gfbarkley (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey folks. Another newbie with hopes that the experts here on the forum can work their magic for me. I have a really nice GP9 (Lionel 28529, circa 2001), at least from a cosmetic standpoint. The engine won’t do anything when on the track except sit there looking pretty. The local train shop told me it has a short. My CW80 transformer blinks when trying to power the engine so that seems to match what the train store is saying.

After some trial and error, I’ve been able to get the train to run and everything working; engine runs, lights work as well as rail sounds, horn, and bell. I have no idea how to fix the actual problem though since electrical systems are not my expertise. What I’ve done is disconnect the wiring that runs from the rear truck (opposite end from motor) to the motherboard (red and black wires to the J6 plug) and cover the center pickup with tape so it doesn’t contact the track. The train seems to runs perfectly this way. Can anyone offer some advice on what the issue might be or what I can check next? I don’t know what the J6 connection does and since everything seems to work with this configuration, I suppose I could live with it, I’d just like a clue on a fix if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the Lionel GP 9owner's manual. It may help.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...YGP9.pdf/RK=0/RS=Oci_bKLiU4sV_7B.HVzlTtHZ.y4-

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What you're describing is a problem with the pickup through the truck. First step would be to pull the pickup and check what's going on if you can't see anything external shorting that pickup wire to the frame/truck.


----------



## gfbarkley (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. I may be another step closer but still not there. If I remove the screw that holds the pickup to the truck, the short goes away. Is that because it's not grounded properly? I've attached a couple of pics if there's anything you can see. The black wire come down from the motherboard and shows in Pic1. It attached to the top of the truck with the screw down through the clear plastic piece. The red wire comes down and is soldered to the pickup. It mounts to the bottom of the truck with the screw that I took out to make it work. It all looks fine to me but as I said originally, I'm in over my head anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## gfbarkley (Jan 6, 2016)

I've put a rubber washer on the screw so it sits between the screw head and the pickup keeping them separated. That seems to work. All the wiring is plugged in and everything is running like a champ.

Thanks for chiming in on this dilemma for me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

So, you were missing the insulator? Sounds about right.


----------

